# Gateway 3DS Firmware v1.2



## Ryukouki (Sep 9, 2013)

Email:


> GW_Release 1.2 https://mega.co.nz/#!jkAXUSqa!BreLjwKR0lTh_ECm37_qfW4_IdMPBIDRlDjQ7_nOuU4
> 
> Support for iQue (China) and HK (Taiwan) region consoles has finally arrived !
> The latest Blue card GW_Installer.nds will now prompt the user to select the correct region.
> ...


 
I will test this out later!  TL;DR: Hong Kong and iQue support, hardware troubleshooter.

Download v1.2 here
Test File

Source: Gateway 3DS Website


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 9, 2013)

Red card of the GW has LEDS?
Never seen those before..

Seems that the GW team is slowly progressing!


----------



## Ryukouki (Sep 9, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Red card of the GW has LEDS?
> Never seen those before..
> 
> Seems that the GW team is slowly progressing!


 

Fuck, me either.  I THINK I know where though.... And that's pretty awesome. I like glowing lights.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 9, 2013)

Ryukouki said:


> Fuck, me either.  I THINK I know where though.... And that's pretty awesome. I like glowing lights.


 
Takes me back to the DS-X days.
FUCK YEAH DANCING LEDS ;o;


----------



## Celice (Sep 9, 2013)

And here I just about lost my balls thinking a higher firmware was supported.

Still, great to see more progress, as well as providing some initial support for people experiencing issues.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 9, 2013)

See people, when we tell you to format your MicroSD and/or not buy shitty/cheap ones from ebay, there's a reason.


----------



## Ryukouki (Sep 9, 2013)

Rydian said:


> See people, when we tell you to format your MicroSD and/or not buy shitty/cheap ones from ebay, there's a reason.


 

eBay? Meh, I was thinking straight from the Chinese resellers.


----------



## indask8 (Sep 9, 2013)

The extra good news is that since this diagnostic tool can read/write the red card flash memory, that means it's firmware can be upgraded (at least for the spi flash part).


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Sep 9, 2013)

Rydian said:


> See people, when we tell you to format your MicroSD and/or not buy shitty/cheap ones from ebay, there's a reason.


 
Class 6 or class 10 are the best for the gateway?

I never had problems with Kingston brand but from local stores that sell genuine stuff.


----------



## Ryukouki (Sep 9, 2013)

skarthebloodchild said:


> Class 6 or class 10 are the best for the gateway?
> 
> I never had problems with Kingston brand but from local stores that sell genuine stuff.


 

I used a Class 10 in my tests. It's only a dollar or so more.  Kingston is a decent brand, but yeah, it really needs to be genuine.


----------



## skarthebloodchild (Sep 9, 2013)

I have one 16gb class 10 kingston and i am buying another one for the gateway pair.

Also fat or fat32 format the microsd for the red gateway ?


----------



## WiiUBricker (Sep 9, 2013)

A 1 GB test rom? Sounds fishy as there is no way to compile .3ds files yet.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Sep 9, 2013)

DinohScene said:


> Red card of the GW has LEDS?
> Never seen those before..
> 
> Seems that the GW team is slowly progressing!


maybe they mean the 3ds power leds?


----------



## Vengenceonu (Sep 9, 2013)

dragonblood9999 said:


> maybe they mean the 3ds power leds?


 
no there is literally an led in the top corner of the red gateway card.


----------



## Another World (Sep 9, 2013)

anyone care to update the filetrip mirror: http://filetrip.net/others-download...ay-3ds-manual-and-set-up-files-11-f32310.html

-another world


----------



## chrisrlink (Sep 9, 2013)

as expected no higher firmware (remember this is EXPLOIT based) GW=PS3 3.56+ without the lv 0 keys Nintendo is gonna make sure that there won't be a 2nd mistake just move on and face facts don't get your hopes up....i don't intend to start a flame war btw


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Sep 9, 2013)

Vengenceonu said:


> no there is literally an led in the top corner of the red gateway card.


ok i dont have one so i did not know


----------



## Rydian (Sep 9, 2013)

WiiUBricker said:


> A 1 GB test rom? Sounds fishy as there is no way to compile .3ds files yet.


It runs on the cart, not the 3DS.

"Sounds fishy", an update from the original team...

You awake, man?


----------



## Chaossaturn (Sep 9, 2013)

Nothing really special about this update


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 10, 2013)

Well that was underwhelming. I was expecting some sort of new feature that actually matters to most of the world.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Sep 10, 2013)

Rydian said:


> It runs on the cart, not the 3DS.
> 
> "Sounds fishy", an update from the original team...
> 
> You awake, man?


I think you didn't get the point.


----------



## Rydian (Sep 10, 2013)

WiiUBricker said:


> I think you didn't get the point.


And what was the point?  From what I read this is a cart running a diagnostics test on it's own ability to read the MicroSD.


----------



## Jayro (Sep 10, 2013)

There's already a thread about this, so this one can be closed.


----------



## Jayro (Sep 10, 2013)

-snipped double post-


----------



## Ryukouki (Sep 10, 2013)

JayRo said:


> There's already a thread about this, so this one can be closed.


 

There were actually numerous threads but this one was the first of them.


----------



## KidIce (Sep 10, 2013)

The Real Jdbye said:


> Well that was underwhelming. I was expecting some sort of new feature that actually matters to most of the world.


 
Given the population of China, that is a hell of a lot of the world right there... Not geographically obviously. ;-)

But, yeah... I'm a little disappointed too, even if it is just being selfish.


----------

